# Site review



## secuono (Dec 11, 2011)

What do you guys think of my two sites? 
One is my farm site, other is my rabbitry site. 
They are slowly updated, as my dial up doesn't like to play nice...

Farm website.
http://forever-farms.weebly.com/ 

Rabbitry website.
http://foreverfarmsrabbitry.webs.com/ 


Thanks!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 11, 2011)

Good job on both sites.


----------

